# Bandits and Predator spoons



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

hope the walleye like them


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice baits. I don't know if they will catch fish. but they catch fishermen like crazy. those are some great looking baits. wish I could do that.
sherman


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Bandits and spoons worked fine 
Walleye liked them!


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

ducksdemise said:


> View attachment 309197
> Bandits and spoons worked fine
> Walleye liked them!


Great fishing on Erie peerless spoons and bandits


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ducksdemise said:


> View attachment 306989
> View attachment 306991
> hope the walleye like them


those will catch eyes, no doubt. with spoons being so hot lately you may be busy just running spoons.
sherman


----------

